# Visit to Croatia



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have uploaded a preliminary report and photos of our visit to Croatia this year. It can be seen HERE I hope it is enough to wet the appetite of those considering going or haven't even thought of going  I will finish the report and complete the campsite reports when I have more time.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have uploaded a preliminary report and photos of our visit to Croatia this year. It can be seen HERE I hope it is enough to wet the appetite of those considering going or haven't even thought of going  I will finish the report and complete the campsite reports when I have more time.
> 
> peedee


Hi Pete,

Great pics of Dubrovnic, it's 37 years since we were last there. We need to fit it in soon or we will be past it (age that is) let us know when you finish the write up as it sounds very interesting so far.

I've been trying to view your guest book as I can't remember if i've written in it.

Keep up the good work.

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

For those interested I have at last finished my report on this years visit to 
Croatia including a few notes and pictures of campsites.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Peedee,

I never, ever get bored with reading about other folks travels, you have a great website there, with reams of useful info, its all bookmarked in my 'travellers' folder, many thanks.

pete


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A GREAT read thanks peedee.

I was thinking of doing a write up on our trip to Eastern Europe this year but don't have a web page  

Can I do it offline in word and then upload it to MHF somehow?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You should be able to upload it into MHF download section under the heading of articles. There is one already on "A visit to the Battlefields"

Go  HERE 

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

reminds me of our trip in sept04, we wish we could have had more time to go further south to Dubrovnik, but only made Istria. Still, when we have more time................. :roll:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peedee
Enjoyed reading your trip.
Someday will make it in the near future.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that Peedee, loved the read and pics, I remember holidaying there when it was formerly known as Yugoslavia 19 yrs ago 8O 

We arrived at Split airport and stayed in some apartments on the Isle of Brac at a town called Supetar, beautiful island and wonderful people.

Regards M&D


----------



## labbad (Apr 29, 2007)

Peedee
Enjoyed reading your trip. Planning for next year
labbad


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Very interesting reading,gives us some great ideas for next trip.
Nice one Peedee


----------

